# Interview with Fritz's Rape Victim



## Clem_Shady

"Bailey told ST. MARY’S TODAY that she wanted to go "one-on-one" with Richard Fritz to answer his public statements that what occurred in November of 1964 at a house on St. George’s Island with her, Fritz and two other young men was a case of consensual sex, while she contends she was forcibly raped."

"Bailey first disclosed her story in April, charging that she had been raped, saying that she wanted to be identified as the victim, pointing out that she had done nothing wrong or had done anything to be ashamed of. Bailey says that she wants to be able to tell what really happened as she is furious that *Fritz is painting her to be tramp*."

Woman Says She Was Forcibly Raped By State


----------



## Toxick

Clem_Shady said:


> Woman Says She Was Forcibly Raped By State





I too have forcibly been raped by the State.

I'm forcibly raped by the State every 2 weeks.



Also by the Fed.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Toxick said:


> I too have forcibly been raped by the State.
> 
> I'm forcibly raped by the State every 2 weeks.
> 
> Also by the Fed.



Yeah, but you didn't have two guys holding you down, did you?


----------



## Baja28

Clem_Shady said:


> yes I have annoyed everyone here with my drivel.


I'm voting for Fritz just to piss you off.


----------



## bresamil

Baja28 said:


> I'm voting for Fritz just to piss you off.


Really?  I'm voting for Pete.  He's better than Fritz or Mattingly.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Baja28 said:


> I'm voting for Fritz just to piss you off.


----------



## Jigglepuff

bresamil said:


> Really?  I'm voting for Pete.  He's better than Fritz or Mattingly.


----------



## TurboK9

Clem Shady has an elephant living in his butt!  I said it so it must be true!

Dude.  You shouldn't be running around claiming this guy is a rapist unless he was found guilty and convicted.  It's a wee late now for this woman to come around, ya think?

To let this sway our vote, well, what would old Ted Kennedy say if he were alive today?

 Chappaquiddick-dick-dick-dick....


----------



## Themis

Baja28 said:


> I'm voting for Fritz just to piss you off.


If you look on the Islamic "Jihadist's are Us" website you might possibly read about the accomplishment of one infamous martyr, a terrorist called "Richardola Fritzomeni" who succeeded in his attempt to explode his "underwear bomb".
The story goes on to say that when he blew up his "Fruit of the Loom's" the results were devastating, evidenced by his crappy campaign signs that are spread all over Saint Mary's County.
We haven't seen his birth certificate yet either.
Stick with "Pete"


----------



## Clem_Shady

TurboK9 said:


> Clem Shady has an elephant living in his butt!  I said it so it must be true!
> 
> Dude.  You shouldn't be running around claiming this guy is a rapist unless he was found guilty and convicted.  It's a wee late now for this woman to come around, ya think?
> 
> To let this sway our vote, well, what would old Ted Kennedy say if he were alive today?
> 
> Chappaquiddick-dick-dick-dick....



Life's tough, but it's even tougher when you're stupid:

"The facts of this case are largely undisputed."

"The election day issue of St. Mary’s Today bore the front-page headline "Fritz Guilty of Rape." *It accurately reported that in 1965, Fritz and three other men had pled guilty to carnal knowledge of a fifteen-year-old girl. Fritz, who was eighteen at the time of the rape, was sentenced to probation and a suspended sentence of eighteen
months in state prison.*"



http://pacer.ca4.uscourts.gov/opinion.pdf/021326.P.pdf


----------



## THEREALDEAL

You All Here On This Blog Have To Much Time On Your Hands

I Am Envious


----------



## PrepH4U

Themis said:


> If you look on the Islamic "Jihadist's are Us" website you might possibly read about the accomplishment of one infamous marty, a terrorist called "Richardola Fritzomeni" who succeeded in his attempt to explode his "underwear bomb".
> The story goes on to say that when he blew up his "Fruit of the Loom's" the results were devastating, evidenced by his crappy campaign signs that are spread all over Saint Mary's County.
> We haven't seen his birth certificate yet either.
> Stick with "Pete"



Ok this one struck me funny!


----------



## Toxick

Clem_Shady said:


> Yeah, but you didn't have two guys holding you down, did you?


----------



## Themis

Toxick said:


>


You could have retorted - Yes!  O'Malley & Hoyer!


----------



## Toxick

Themis said:


> You could have retorted - Yes!  O'Malley & Hoyer!






Yes... I could have.


Touché.


----------



## TurboK9

Clem_Shady said:


> Life's tough, but it's even tougher when you're stupid:
> 
> "The facts of this case are largely undisputed."
> 
> "The election day issue of St. Mary’s Today bore the front-page headline "Fritz Guilty of Rape." *It accurately reported that in 1965, Fritz and three other men had pled guilty to carnal knowledge of a fifteen-year-old girl. Fritz, who was eighteen at the time of the rape, was sentenced to probation and a suspended sentence of eighteen
> months in state prison.*"
> 
> 
> 
> http://pacer.ca4.uscourts.gov/opinion.pdf/021326.P.pdf



Yo dumbass.  CONTEXT.  Fritz WAS found guilty.  Shiat, do you even know what 'Chappaquiddick' means?  Mary Jo Kopechne?  Dur?  Guy is obviously a dirtbag, should never have held office to begin with, just like Ted Kennedy.   But hey, the voters put him there.  Perhaps my post was too ironic for your peabrain to handle...  

Yo, we need a :shakesheadsadly: smiley...


----------



## Clem_Shady

TurboK9 said:


> Yo dumbass.  CONTEXT.  Fritz WAS found guilty.  Shiat, do you even know what 'Chappaquiddick' means?  Mary Jo Kopechne?  Dur?  Guy is obviously a dirtbag, should never have held office to begin with, just like Ted Kennedy.   But hey, the voters put him there.  Perhaps my post was too ironic for your peabrain to handle...
> 
> Yo, we need a :shakesheadsadly: smiley...





TurboK9 said:


> Clem Shady has an elephant living in his butt!  I said it so it must be true!
> 
> Dude.  You shouldn't be running around claiming this guy is a rapist unless he was found guilty and convicted.  It's a wee late now for this woman to come around, ya think?



Sure Bro, I get it...


----------



## TurboK9

Clem_Shady said:


> Sure Bro, I get it...





> To let this sway our vote, well, what would old Ted Kennedy say if he were alive today?
> 
> Chappaquiddick-dick-dick-dick....



You forgot that part, 'bro'.



Are you here to point out Fritz is scum, or not?


----------



## Clem_Shady

TurboK9 said:


> You forgot that part, 'bro'.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you here to point out Fritz is scum, or not?



I can't talk at your grade level, and I don't mean that as a compliment.


----------



## TurboK9

Clem_Shady said:


> I can't talk at your grade level, and I don't mean that as a compliment.



Yeah.  Some grade school dropouts are intimidated by those pursuing a masters degree.  I get it.


Or did you drop out?  Are you the only student in your 3rd grade class with a beard?


----------



## Clem_Shady

TurboK9 said:


> Yeah.  Some grade school dropouts are intimidated by those pursuing a masters degree.  I get it.
> 
> 
> Or did you drop out?  Are you the only student in your 3rd grade class with a beard?



You're a bit too psycho for my taste.

Go bother someone else.



TurboK9 said:


> Leave the door unlocked.  Yell "come in" and when he comes in yell "close the door behind you".  When he turns around from the door, shoot him in the face with a shotgun.  Then, go outside and close the door, and break it open so it looks like he forced his way in.  Problem solved.
> 
> "Honestly officer I was in fear for my life.  He kicked the door open, see the jam is all busted up, and he slammed it closed behind him so I was convinced he meant to trap and kill us.  I swear.  Fear for my life."


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> You're a bit too psycho for my taste.
> 
> Go bother someone else.



He better hope Fritz don't read his plan. It contains more evidence than Fritz usually needs, wants, cares about, or gets to charge somneone for thinking they might want to commit a crime.
The "quoted" one might not get his "Masters Degree" if he is locked up and given an excessive bail. Spends over a year of his life frightened, and  worried be cause he is innocent. Having  his innocent family members  harrassed and threatened  if he doesn't lie and admit to Fritz that he could have possibly had a thought of commting a crime, and spending 100's of thousands of dollars that virtually bankrupts his whole family because he decides to stand up to the bully to defend himself.
Or he could become a major pot dealer near a school zone and not have to worry about much of anything.

 Excuse me I'm a little wound up today.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

This one is just soo funny I have to chime in,

First and foremost - *THEMIS is Daniel Brown and CLEM SHADY is Douglas Brown (daniel's dad)* and the reason they don't know the correct date to vote is because they're NOT ALLOWED. So all this bull---- Daniel's been talking and he can't even cast his own vote; HILIARIOUS!!! and his father - nope he can't either.  Ummm????

Daniel and Douglas don't understand the concept of a Master's Degree because neither of them graduated high school!!!!!!!   That's right, you have been communicating back and forth with the uneducated thugs of st. mary's county that don't have a VOTE to cast and live on SPEITH RD in John Mattingly's deceased father's house which John's Mother owns. People please, stop giving these idiots a reason to post.  IGNORE THEM!  Daniel wants you to hate Clark whom bought the St. Mary's Today because he is pissed that he had to plead guilty for trying to bribe a witness in the shooting and he doesn't think it's fair that Clarke got nothing.  PERIOD!

As far as Ken Rossignol selling his paper, he HAD to because of all the pending lawsuits against his paper for FAILURE TO PAY RENT!!!!  Who doesn't know that??????????????


Sorry, fellows I have to get back to work now so I won't be able to read your 3rd grade response to the facts above, but I'm not trying to educate you anyway; only the readers.


----------



## Themis

FOCUSFACTS said:


> This one is just soo funny I have to chime in,
> 
> First and foremost - []THEMIS and Daniel Brown and CLEM SHADY and Douglas Brown (daniel's dad)[/B] all have known me(in the biblical way) and the rest of the world needs to know like i showed them that I am a Psycho B---H! they  know the correct way to treat me and have decided to vote to who gets to bathe me  because I'm NOT ALLOWED to smell like a Sow. So all this bull---- Daniel's been talking and he can't even find  his own soap; HILIARIOUS!!! and his father - nope he can't either.  Ummm????
> 
> Daniel and Douglas don't understand the concept of the Degree because neither of them ever smelled like me, not even in high school!!!!!!!   That's right, you have been communicating back and forth with the uneducated stinky pig of st. mary's county that don't have no soap to wash and I also have a SPEITH inpediment due to John Mattingly kicking my friend Danny White's A-- and getting all of those charges dropped. People please, stop giving those idiots Fritz and White a reason to pout.  IGNORE THEM!  Daniel White wants you to hate Clark whom bought the St. Mary's Today because he is pissed that he had to plead guilty for trying to get away with changing a witness testimony and wants to shoot himself and he doesn't think it's fair that Clarke got nothing.  PERIOD!
> 
> As far as me selling my A-- its all on film, I HAD to because of all the pending lawsuits against my pimp for FAILURE TO PAY PIMP RENT( Rooms by the Hour)!!!!  Who doesn't know that??????????????
> 
> 
> Sorry, fellows I have to get back to work now so I won't lose my corner. You 3rd grade Ho's need   the facts about  stealing my tricks, but I'm not too educated  anyway; only the readers can't tell.



You seem to be getting better


----------



## Woodyspda

Clem_Shady said:


> You're a bit too psycho for my taste.
> 
> Go bother someone else.



Typical bully blather. 



This one goes to Turbo.... 

Clem if you think he's psycho, you need to reevaluate your own self.

Wimp.


----------



## The-TRUTH




----------



## Themis

*"Typical bully blather". <Did you mean this kind?*



Woodyspda said:


> Typical bully blather.
> 
> 
> 
> This one goes to Turbo....
> 
> Clem if you think he's psycho, you need to reevaluate your own
> 
> Woodyspda,
> 
> Are these good examples of *"TYPICAL BULLY BLATHER"?*
> 
> *Fritz: ‘Prosecutor took a dive' in case against Mattingly*
> 
> St. Mary's State's Attorney Richard D. Fritz (R) sought Friday to link his fall election opponent to a plea deal by the opponent's real-estate partner to conspiring to influence a witness in a shooting case.
> 
> Fritz also commented on a special prosecutor's decision to make the plea deal last Thursday with Daniel Jason Brown, and her decision to dismiss all remaining charges against Democratic state's attorney candidate John A. Mattingly Jr.
> 
> *"The prosecutor took a dive. I've never seen the likes of such in my life," Fritz said Friday at his office, comparing the result to the acquittal in 1995 of an ex-NFL player on murder charges. *
> 
> *"John Mattingly now has a reputation with a few other people as a member of the O.J. Simpson Club," Fritz said. "The only difference is O.J. Simpson stood trial." *
> 
> 
> Mattingly, earlier acquitted at a trial of theft charges from a real-estate transaction with three Baltimore area  women. Prince George's Assistant State's Attorney Isabel Cumming,
> 
> *Fritz said that Mattingly's lawyer, Clarke Ahlers, "spilled her blood all over the courtroom. Quite simply, she was outgunned, outmanned and so timid that I feel that she was fearful of going forward." *
> 
> Fritz requested the special prosecutor after one of his own assistants obtained original indictments in the case.
> 
> *"I would have loved to prosecute it myself," Fritz said. "I'm not a timid prosecutor." *
> 
> You're not a very good score keeper Woodyspda
> Why don't you tell us about the *"Legal Merits" *of Fritz's unlawful prosecution of Mattingly?


----------



## Annoying_Boy

This poor lady ought to bring a civil suit against Fritz.

Now that would be a trial.

Of course we'd have to hold it in PG to get honest results.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Annoying_Boy said:


> This poor lady ought to bring a civil suit against Fritz.
> 
> Now that would be a trial.
> 
> Of course we'd have to hold it in PG to get honest results.



I doubt there will be any money left to get after Mattingly gets done.


----------



## Clem_Shady

The-TRUTH said:


>


----------



## Clem_Shady

The-TRUTH said:


>


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


>



As ridiculous as this sounds I truly feel sorry for THEMIS & CLEM SHADY. Their day and night revolves around the forums.  Their posting in the middle of the night while the rest of world is sound asleep with their families.  Your souls hold so much hate, resentment, animosity, jealousy, havoc surronds your lives.  Your entire day is spent scrutinizing, sabotaging, chatizing, good citizens of St. Mary's County.  You have exemplified your character to everyone on the forums and ultimately defeated your purpose for being here.  You must be so dark inside, happiness comes from within and the two of you don't hold integrity, self esteem or the moral & values to ever be happy.  It's sad that so much energy is used for illegal activity and causing harm.  I hope that one day you will find God in your life and he will walk you down the path of accountability for your actions and too truly make everything you've done wrong RIGHT!  AMEN!


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> As ridiculous as this sounds I truly feel sorry for THEMIS & CLEM SHADY. Their day and night revolves around the forums.  Their posting in the middle of the night while the rest of world is sound asleep with their families.  Your souls hold so much hate, resentment, animosity, jealousy, havoc surronds your lives.  Your entire day is spent scrutinizing, sabotaging, chatizing, good citizens of St. Mary's County.  You have exemplified your character to everyone on the forums and ultimately defeated your purpose for being here.  You must be so dark inside, happiness comes from within and the two of you don't hold integrity, self esteem or the moral & values to ever be happy.  It's sad that so much energy is used for illegal activity and causing harm.  *I hope that one day you will find God in your life and he will walk you down the path of accountability for your actions and too truly make everything you've done wrong RIGHT!  AMEN!*



Nice try, but I'm an atheist, and I get the impression that you're a sinner that fakes it in church every Sunday.

If you buy the wrong coffin worms eat you. If you get buried in a cemetary that stops getting maintained, teenagers eventually play with your bones. If you hire the wrong crematorium, they toss your body out back.

Sorry, won't see any of you freaks at the Rapture.


----------



## The-TRUTH

Clem_Shady said:


> Nice try, but I'm an atheist, and I get the impression that you're a sinner that fakes it in church every Sunday.
> 
> If you buy the wrong coffin worms eat you. If you get buried in a cemetary that stops getting maintained, teenagers eventually play with your bones. If you hire the wrong crematorium, they toss your body out back.
> 
> Sorry, won't see any of you freaks at the Rapture.



That explains everything!! you being an Atheist allows you to participate in unethical, unmoral, and just plain evil practices without a guitly conscience and lay down at night without a worry. I feel Sorry for YOU!!


----------



## JusticeMatters

Wow, Ken Rossignol is an anthiest!  Explains alot.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Toxick said:


>



double


----------



## Clem_Shady

JusticeMatters said:


> Wow, Ken Rossignol is an anthiest!  Explains alot.



You'll learn how to spell in those classes they have at the jail.


----------



## Themis

The-TRUTH said:


> That explains everything!! you being an Atheist allows you to participate in unethical, unmoral, and just plain evil practices without a guitly conscience and lay down at night without a worry. I feel Sorry for YOU!!



Being an atheist means he's not an Episcopalian.
If he were the other things you describe he would be a *FRITZ!!!!*.


----------



## The-TRUTH

Nope! Just means hes A Douchebag Crook just like YOU!!


----------



## BadCat

freedom of religion means you have the right to not belive. 

you also have the right to be muslim.  

ain't america great.


----------



## Clem_Shady

BadCat said:


> freedom of religion means you have the right to not belive.
> 
> you also have the right to be muslim.
> 
> ain't america great.


----------



## County_Boy

A Little Entertainment for Phlegm & Phenis


----------



## Themis

County_Boy said:


> A Little Entertainment for Phlegm & Phenis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clem_Shady said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Bailey told ST. MARY’S TODAY that she wanted to go "one-on-one" with Richard Fritz to answer his public statements that what occurred in November of 1964 at a house on St. George’s Island with her, Fritz and two other young men was a case of consensual sex, while she contends she was forcibly raped."
> 
> "Bailey first disclosed her story in April, charging that she had been raped, saying that she wanted to be identified as the victim, pointing out that she had done nothing wrong or had done anything to be ashamed of. Bailey says that she wants to be able to tell what really happened as she is furious that *Fritz is painting her to be tramp*."
> 
> Woman Says She Was Forcibly Raped By State
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> County_Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Little Entertainment for Phlegm & Phenis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fritz isn't man enough to face her without two thugs along.
Click to expand...


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Themis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fritz isn't man enough to face her without two thugs along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fritz isn, man enough to face anyone without thugs along. He just got new thugs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Clem_Shady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fritz isn, man enough to face anyone without thugs along. He just got new thugs.
> 
> View attachment 77423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened? The Sheriff's Department let some more go and Fritz hired them on as investigators?
Click to expand...


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Themis said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened? The Sheriff's Department let some more go and Fritz hired them on as investigators?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the misunderstanding, I meant that he has White, and Alioto holding down hid victims now
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Clem_Shady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the misunderstanding, I meant that he has White, and Alioto holding down hid victims now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, isn't Alioto the one that said in court at Mattingly's trial: "I don't need any evidence?"
Click to expand...


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Themis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, isn't Alioto the one that said in court at Mattingly's trial: "I don't need any evidence?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very same.
> 
> Trial Highlights:
> These highlight swere provided bv John Matingly
> 
> * So corrupt was the "investigation" of Mattingly and Brown that no law enforcement witnesses were called by the Statein its case.
> ** Capt. Alioto, *called as a witness not by the State; but by Mattingly, was asked why he gathered no evidence of the alleged
> forgery, *he stated that he didn't need evidence. .** Mattingly, waiving his rights, took the stand in his own defense. The State could not impeach or rebut Mattingly. In fact, the State called no witnesses to rebut nor offered any evidence to impeach Mattingly. .
> * Following 'a four-day trial, Mattingly was acquitted of all charges.
> Mattingly has been worked over by Fritz in a prosecution which may have cost taxpayers more than $1 million in tax funds . All for the benefit of his own political fortunes. Those readers who find this -to be outrageous can replace Fritz as States Attorney with the man he tried to bury underthe jail.
Click to expand...


----------



## JOKER

> Themis Says...............
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah


 
Themis That makes more sense than most of your posts


----------



## Clem_Shady

JOKER said:


> Themis That makes more sense than most of your posts


----------



## Clem_Shady




----------



## Clem_Shady

Hey Blob, I can open that hood in two seconds, even if the doors are locked.


----------



## Clem_Shady

minuteman76 said:


>


----------



## Clem_Shady

Good morning "itsbob"

I opened the hood for you.


----------



## Annoying_Boy




----------



## Themis

Annoying_Boy said:


>


----------



## megahurts

Themis said:


>



I think we may be hitting an emoticon limit here.


----------



## Bobderful

megahurts said:


> I think we may be hitting an emoticon limit here.



All you people care about is one-upping eachother! Nonsense..just horrid..Noone wants to give answers. Well, let me tell all of you..This is 2010..we're gonna get answers..


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Bobderful said:


> All you people care about is one-upping eachother! Nonsense..just horrid..Noone wants to give answers. Well, let me tell all of you..This is 2010..we're gonna get answers..



could you repeat the question please?


----------



## Bobderful

There is nothing to repeat. All that you all care about is tit for tat..


----------



## Annoying_Boy




----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> Yes he did and he knows he did.  You don't have to take my word for it - I don't really care - but I worked on the Fritz campaign when he ran for States Attorney the first time.


----------



## Brklyn

Wow you really are an angry unhappy person! Poor you ClemShady





Clem_Shady said:


> Nice try, but I'm an atheist, and I get the impression that you're a sinner that fakes it in church every Sunday.
> 
> If you buy the wrong coffin worms eat you. If you get buried in a cemetary that stops getting maintained, teenagers eventually play with your bones. If you hire the wrong crematorium, they toss your body out back.
> 
> Sorry, won't see any of you freaks at the Rapture.


----------



## Brklyn

Spoken well FocusFacts!





FOCUSFACTS said:


> This one is just soo funny I have to chime in,
> 
> First and foremost - *THEMIS is Daniel Brown and CLEM SHADY is Douglas Brown (daniel's dad)* and the reason they don't know the correct date to vote is because they're NOT ALLOWED. So all this bull---- Daniel's been talking and he can't even cast his own vote; HILIARIOUS!!! and his father - nope he can't either.  Ummm????
> 
> Daniel and Douglas don't understand the concept of a Master's Degree because neither of them graduated high school!!!!!!!   That's right, you have been communicating back and forth with the uneducated thugs of st. mary's county that don't have a VOTE to cast and live on SPEITH RD in John Mattingly's deceased father's house which John's Mother owns. People please, stop giving these idiots a reason to post.  IGNORE THEM!  Daniel wants you to hate Clark whom bought the St. Mary's Today because he is pissed that he had to plead guilty for trying to bribe a witness in the shooting and he doesn't think it's fair that Clarke got nothing.  PERIOD!
> 
> As far as Ken Rossignol selling his paper, he HAD to because of all the pending lawsuits against his paper for FAILURE TO PAY RENT!!!!  Who doesn't know that??????????????
> 
> 
> Sorry, fellows I have to get back to work now so I won't be able to read your 3rd grade response to the facts above, but I'm not trying to educate you anyway; only the readers.


----------



## The-TRUTH

The Enterprise
Top News
Wednesday, Oct. 20, 2010

By JOHN WHARTON
Staff writer

Posted at 3:45 p.m. Wednesday
Breaking News

Prince George's Circuit Court Judge Sean Wallace
sentenced Daniel J Brown to two years in prison
on a conviction for conspiring to unlawfully 
affix a public seal to a deed,
plus six months in jail for two other offenses. 

Judge Wallace says 
St. Mary's state's attorney candidate
John A Mattingly also tried to cheat people

"The two of you together did operate your business corruptly,"
"in an effort to cheat other people."

and he barred Brown from having any contact with John Mattingly 
after Brown is released from custody and begins five years
of supervised probation.

full story located at link below

Brown sentenced to two years in prison


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady;4377371]"Bailey told ST. MARY’S TODAY that she wanted to go "one-on-one" with Richard Fritz to answer his public statements that what occurred in November of 1964 at a house on St. George’s Island with her, Fritz and two other young men was a case of consensual sex, while she contends she was forcibly raped."

"Bailey first disclosed her story in April, charging that she had been raped, saying that she wanted to be identified as the victim, pointing out that she had done nothing wrong or had done anything to be ashamed of. Bailey says that she wants to be able to tell what really happened as she is furious that *Fritz is painting her to be tramp*."

Woman Says She Was Forcibly Raped By State


----------



## Bobderful

The link doesn't work..

Interview with Fritz's Rape Victim [Archive] - Southern Maryland Community Forums


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Bobderful said:


> The link doesn't work..
> 
> Interview with Fritz's Rape Victim [Archive] - Southern Maryland Community Forums



Thanks for fixing it.

Lots of stuff has been getting deleted all over the place lately and replaced with threads about bananas and other nonsense.


----------



## JOKER

Annoying_Boy said:


> Thanks for fixing it.
> 
> Lots of stuff has been getting deleted all over the place lately and replaced with threads about bananas and other nonsense.


 

The bananas and other nonsense are probably
a lot more sensible than that load of lies and BS you have been
posting here in this forum


----------



## Annoying_Boy

JOKER said:


> The bananas and other nonsense are probably
> a lot more sensible than that load of lies and BS you have been
> posting here in this forum



What happened?

You run out of ad money for your youtube commercials?


----------



## Bay_Kat

JOKER said:


> The bananas and other nonsense are probably
> a lot more sensible than that load of lies and BS you have been
> posting here in this forum


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> BSGal is right.  Rossignol has been doing business in St. Mary's for as long as I can remember.  And he has backers that finance him, so he doesn't really have to turn a profit.  Why does he have these powerful backers and what are they getting out of it?  I have no idea.  But he's not going away, I guarantee you, whether his businesses get boycotted or not.
> 
> That whole "paper caper" episode is a great example of how it works with him.  He can print "Fritz Rapes Girl" on the front page in huge letters the day
> before election day, with no details unless you actually read the article on the inside.  And that's not considered a violation of any type.  But for off-duty deputies to *purchase* the papers with private money (not county funds) was ruled to be a violation of his freedom of the press.
> 
> Think about that - someone *buying* his papers is a violation of his rights.  And the county had to pay him big buckaroonies for it.  Your tax dollars at
> work.
> 
> Amazing.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> "Bailey told ST. MARY’S TODAY that she wanted to go "one-on-one" with Richard Fritz to answer his public statements that what occurred in November of 1964 at a house on St. George’s Island with her, Fritz and two other young men was a case of consensual sex, while she contends she was forcibly raped."
> 
> "Bailey first disclosed her story in April, charging that she had been raped, saying that she wanted to be identified as the victim, pointing out that she had done nothing wrong or had done anything to be ashamed of. Bailey says that she wants to be able to tell what really happened as she is furious that *Fritz is painting her to be tramp*."
> 
> Woman Says She Was Forcibly Raped By State



*bresamil;Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## JOKER




----------



## Themis

Themis said:


> Dorsey Blasts Fritz Over Failing To Account For Drug Funds, Lying About Gambling
> 
> 
> COMPTON (October 1998) --- St. Mary’s States Attorney Walter B. Dorsey accused Richard Fritz, his former deputy who is running as a Republican to succeed him, with maliciously and falsely attacking his political enemies while serving as deputy states attorney as well as failing to account for thousands of dollars in drug funds administered by Fritz in 1992. Dorsey also called Fritz’s attempt to convince citizens that would be a tough antidrug prosecutor a "masquerade" and he promised to "unmask" Fritz .
> Walter Dorsey;
> 
> Dorsey said;
> *"The Office of States Attorney of St. Mary’s County is very important and it should not be used as a way to attack political enemies or to attack anyone and hold them up to public ridicule. *One cannot talk about what took place in a Grand Jury room if an indictment is not forthcoming, in order to protect the Grand Jury process. The same is true if an investigation does not yield an indictment or criminal charges."
> Dorsey;
> " I am going to say some things tonight that I could not before," warned Dorsey. "You may remember some articles in the paper a few years ago, they surfaced because Richard Fritz misrepresented to the local press that he had evidence that Sheriff Wayne Pettit and Commissioner Eddie Bailey were gambling with drug dealers and prostitutes in an illegal gambling hall."
> "Fritz later told me he knew nothing about it when the articles were published," said Dorsey. "I met with the officials of the Maryland State Police and they reported to me that they had no evidence of Bailey and Pettit playing cards or being in the Cinderblock Building."
> "The only evidence that Fritz had was a drug dealer named Gary Lee Stanley, whom he gave $4,000 in drug fund money to probably play cards with," said Dorsey. "Fritz misrepresented to the press that these public officials were gambling in there, he used this office to embarrass Pettit and Bailey for political purposes because he supported their opponents."
> Dorsey said that Fritz knew that the state police reported to him that they had not been able to collaborate the information from the drug dealer after they sent an undercover investigator in to gamble at the Cinderblock Building. *When Fritz then turned around and gave out information about the gambling investigation, which the state police say did not produce any incriminating evidence against the two officials, Dorsey equated that act with revealing Grand Jury testimony.*Following the publication of several articles about the alleged presence of the sheriff and the county commissioner in the Cinderblock Building the two filed a $1.5 million libel suit against the newspaper. Prior to publication of the articles, Pettit and Bailey failed to comment on the allegations when asked for comment, an act that contributed to their plight.
> After a year and a half of legal proceedings, the newspaper proved it’s reliance upon Fritz, as a public official, as the source of information on Pettit and Bailey being in the building. Fritz gave a affidavit certifying he supplied information about the sheriff and commissioner frequenting the gambling hall to the newspaper. Upon discovering that fact, the two plaintiffs were forced to drop their suit as the newspaper had every right to report to it’s readers the information it relied upon from Fritz, as deputy states attorney, to be accurate and true, and therefore, did not act in a malicious manner.
> Fritz Lied To Newspaper, and Public Dorsey said after the speech last Thursday that he felt Fritz’s misuse of prosecutorial powers was outrageous, in that he apparently deliberately misled the newspaper about the truth concerning Bailey and Pettit; that not only did the former prosecutor lie and hurt them, but he also lied to everyone in St. Mary’s County.
> "We have just seen this vividly demonstrated that when the president admitted that he lied to the nation when he spoke on television in January, that when a public official lies to a newspaper about a material fact, that he is lying to the entire community as well when that information is published and relied upon by the publisher and the readers to be true," said Dorsey.
> "A public official, which is what Fritz was when he was a member of my office," said Dorsey, "has to tell the public the truth, and in this matter he did not. He thrived on manipulating, lying and misleading and therefore, by having the newspaper, Pettit and Bailey all fighting each other, he was able to stand aside with amusement at the results of his political manipulations with ST. MARY’S TODAY taking the sheriff and the commissioner to task for being in the gambling hall when they actually were not."
> Dorsey said that when he confronted Fritz about the information contained in the articles; that Fritz denied having contacted the state police about the alleged activities in the Cinderblock Building and the alleged presence of the sheriff and the commissioner.
> Dorsey said that Fritz claimed the state police probe at the Cinderblock Building began as an offshoot of a gambling operation in Charlotte Hall.
> That operation was later halted after state police conducted a raid and made several arrests.
> When Dorsey went back to the state police about the matter, they gave him a copy of the letter Fritz had sent them as an official request for an investigation, after having it typed by his wife who works in the prosecutor’s office, requesting the state police investigate the presence of the two officials in the gambling hall which formerly was located next to the Sign of the Whale Liquors in Lexington Park.
> *Dorsey said when he confronted Fritz about lying to him that there were also other issues taking place at the same time which led to Fritz walking out, quitting his job with no notice or regard for the several drug cases he was handling and returning to the practice of law which has led him to become the principal attorney for all of the local drug dealers.*Fritz ran for election as states attorney in 1994, a race he lost in the Democratic Primary and is running once again this year, but now as a newly minted Republican.
> 
> *Fritz Repeatedly Failed To  Give Accounting For Drug Fund*Fritz was also accused by Dorsey on Thursday of failing to ever account for thousands of dollars that passed through a drug fund over which the deputy prosecutor had control.
> "We had a drug fund that was not audited by the county, but was administered by Fritz," said Dorsey. "He would not account for the money. I told him to give an accounting of the money and instead, he quit."
> *"I repeatedly asked Fritz for a proper accounting of the money, thousands of dollars, and he never provided any such accounting," explained Dorsey in an interview after the rally. "He would direct that checks be issued to him and not to any specific person. No record was ever furnished as to what then happened to the money. $3,200 in supposedly ‘flash money’ which is never spent and always returned has never been accounted for."*
> *Fritz, at the time, responded to the warning of the state police that they would not trust him with secret information, by saying he would drop cases in which they failed to give him prior information.*"Fritz has masqueraded as being tough on drugs long enough and it is time to unmask him," said Dorsey. "He is the attorney for all the drug dealers in the county. He portrays himself as if he is the opponent of drug dealers, but the facts prove otherwise."
> *"In the last few years that he was my deputy and in charge of the narcotics division, there were 302 drug distribution cases, serious cases, and there could reasons to drop a few cases, but not the 201 cases that Fritz personally dropped," pointed out Dorsey about Fritz’s record.*
> "But now that Fritz is campaigning, he has the audacity to say he will fight the drug dealers," said Dorsey at the meeting.
> Later, the chief prosecutor stated bluntly; "Fritz has lied repeatedly about these matters. His record as a prosecutor was certainly not what he portrayed to the public and now he makes a very good living off the drug dealers, many of whom, pay their attorney fees in the same cash they make from those who are addicted to and use illegal narcotics --- the very same cash generated from the two-thirds of crime, chiefly burglaries of homes and businesses."
> Richard Fritz did not return a call requesting comment on Dorsey’s charges prior to press deadline.




Themis

*One of the best thing people will say about John Mattingly is "he's no quitter". He stands up to bullies, and fights them off.*
*John Mattingly is the right man! At the right time for Saint Mary's County!*

*Crime Down 36% ?*
Someone needs to tell the people of Lexington Park, especially along the Great Mills Rd Corridor that Crime is down.
That area of the County is so crime ridden that WAWA closed their store there because of the numerous Robberies, Drug Deals, and Assaults that occurred on their property. They closed the store because they feared for the safety of their employees.
WAWA is a huge chain operation that has been in business for 46 years. WAWA  has closed smaller stores in inner city locations, closed old stores, and replaced them with newer larger stores.
Lexington Park, MD has the distinction of being the only location in the WAWA chain of more than 500 full size stores with gas stations that has been forced to close because of a crime problem.

*Rick Fritz-"Happens All The Time"*

*We need a State's Attorney who will make sure that repeat offenders are punished, and not pampered just to get them through the system.
Richard Fritz puts drug dealers back on our streets and they're killing our children*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Annoying_Boy

terbear1225 said:


> :bump:
> 
> i like this game!


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Vote Fritz out today!


----------

